# Transmission Slipping P0740 & P0730



## Arman (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey, my 2002 VW Beetle's transmission is slipping. I put the car on the lift and while running i opened the transmission oil bolt and oil was flowing down. The oil was extremely black so i went to an auto part store bought the filter and oil. I ran obd reader and got codes p0740 & p0730. I havent test drove the car but will this help the slippage? Whats the code mean? I know their transmission codes, but what causes this...?


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Here is info on the P0730 code: 

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/17114/P0730/001840
17114/P0730/001840 - Gear Ratio Monitoring: Incorrect Gear Ratio
Possible Symptoms

Malfunction Indicator Light (MIL) ON 

Possible Causes

Transmission Fluid contaminated
Transmission faulty (Mechanical Problem) 

Possible Solutions

Check Transmission Fluid (Color and Contamination)
Replace Transmission Fluid when necessary 
Check Transmission Mechanics 


P0740:
Torque Converter Clutch Circ Malfunction

1st off, what fluid did you use? The VW autos need to have VW fluid in them. They are not the greatest to begin with and putting aftermarket fluid in them doesn't do them any favors. 

Looks like you may have a mechanical problem with the transmission. You may want to head over to the technical section here and post in the auto trans section.


----------



## Arman (Jan 27, 2009)

I went to a part store that sells euro parts...he gave me mercedes benz atf which had the exact part #. I was a bit worried but he told me that its a universal oil and its the same red color/part #.


----------

